# IPv6 Adresse bei Web wird nicht gespeichert



## JeGr (21. Mai 2016)

Aloha,
da gerade schon wieder zigfach drüber gestolpert: Ich habe ein Setup mit einer geshareten IPv4 (legacy), auf der alle KundenWebs laufen. Zusätzlich hat jeder Kunde eine bis mehrere IPv6 definiert zugewiesen (System / Server IP Adressen, dort direkt dem Kunden zugewiesen). Die richtigen Adressen werden dem Kunden auch im Dropdown angezeigt und er kann sie für die Webs auswählen, drückt er mit dem Kundenaccount auf speichern, wird das Feld aber schlicht gelöscht und nicht gespeichert (sieht man bei erneutem öffnen). Speichere ich als Admin die Adresse bleibt es wie es soll, allerdings verliere ich im Dropdown schlicht die Übersicht bei 60+ IPv6 Adressen. Was läuft da falsch, dass der Kunde seine eigene IP nicht gespeichert bekommt?

Zusätzliche Anmerkung: In Feldern in denen bei IPlegacy (v4) die AutoVorschläge kommen (bspw. DNS) klappt das bei IPv6 komplett gar nicht. Kein Vorschlag, keine Verwendung wird angezeigt.

Version: letzte Stable ISPC 3.0.5.4p9 auf Debian Wheezy, Server ist Nginx.


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2016)

Zitat von JeGr:


> Was läuft da falsch, dass der Kunde seine eigene IP nicht gespeichert bekommt?


Ich vermute mal Du hast das web als admin angelogged und nicht der kunde selbst bzw. Du über die "login als Kunde" Funktion. Webs die vom admin angelegt wurden haben einen zusätzlichen Schutz der Manipulationen durch den Kunden wie IP address Änderungen unterbindet.


----------



## JeGr (22. Mai 2016)

@Till Super, danke für den Hinweis, das war mir nicht geläufig, geschweige denn habe ich das mal in der Doku gelesen (Ist das da erwähnt?)
Ich lege die Webs eigentlich meistens via Funktion "einloggen als" an, damit ich gleich alles mit Kundenrechten sehe und weiß ob die Limits stimmen etc. Das heißt bei dieser Einstellung ist dann auch der Schutz aktiv? Ich hatte das Problem nämlich genau bei dem Vorgang: Einloggen als ClientX, dann IP eintragen, speichern, wird nicht gespeichert. Greift da der Schutz dann auch schon? Und wie werde ich den ggf. wieder los?


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2016)

Zitat von JeGr:


> Das heißt bei dieser Einstellung ist dann auch der Schutz aktiv?


Nein, wie oben geschrieben ist er dann nicht aktiv.


Zitat von JeGr:


> Greift da der Schutz dann auch schon? Und wie werde ich den ggf. wieder los?


Datenbank, tabelle web_domain, sys_perm_group muss "riud" sein.


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2016)

Zitat von JeGr:


> Einloggen als ClientX, dann IP eintragen, speichern, wird nicht gespeichert. Greift da der Schutz dann auch schon? Und wie werde ich den ggf. wieder los?


Hängt halt davon ab, ob Du als Kunde bzw. login as oder admin eingelogged warst als das web ursprünglich angelegt wurde.


----------



## JeGr (22. Mai 2016)

Die Webs habe ich so meines Wissens alle angelegt mit der "einloggen als" Funktion. Hintergrund ist, dass auf dem Server 2 Reseller sind, die zwar selbst die Kunden etc. anlegen, aber die einzelnen Webs dann mir überlassen (auch was Feintuning Nginx Optionen etc. angeht). Deshalb lege ich die Webs dann über Admin Login -> Einloggen als Kunde X an, so dass ich da nichts "verstelle". Deshalb war ich auch verwundert, dass nur die IP Einstellung (bzw. das ist zumindest jetzt das Auffällige) geblockt war. Ich schau mir das in der DB aber nochmal an und behalte das im Auge.


----------



## JeGr (30. Mai 2016)

@Till Ich habe die entsprechenden Webs via Tabelle "web_domain" wieder auf ruid gesetzt -> Allerdings lässt sich mit dem Kundenuser immer noch die die IPv6 Adresse setzen. Das Feld wird trotzdem weiterhin beim Speichern geleert. Gibt es noch einen weiteren Schutz oder ein Problem dabei?


----------



## Till (31. Mai 2016)

Wüsste ich an sich nicht. Sonst schreib mal einen report im Bugtracker, dann sehen wir uns das mal im code an.


----------



## JeGr (31. Mai 2016)

https://git.ispconfig.org/ispconfig/ispconfig3/issues/3938
Bugreport geschrieben


----------



## florian030 (10. Juni 2016)

Zitat von JeGr:


> @Till Ich habe die entsprechenden Webs via Tabelle "web_domain" wieder auf ruid gesetzt -> Allerdings lässt sich mit dem Kundenuser immer noch die die IPv6 Adresse setzen. Das Feld wird trotzdem weiterhin beim Speichern geleert. Gibt es noch einen weiteren Schutz oder ein Problem dabei?


Siehe #4
ruid != riud


----------



## JeGr (10. Juni 2016)

Damn, Schreibfehler übersehen. Da hast du recht, @florian030 daran lags. Hab den Bug aber erweitert als "Feature Request". Wenn das doof ist, Bescheid sagen, dann mach ichs als Feature Request mit dem kleinen Part auf.
Danke!


----------

